# Famous Smokeshop



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I"d imagine this is the right place to post this. Anyone going?


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Where's it at?


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Famous' is by Easton, Pa (eastern Pa by New Joyzee)
CI's retail is in Bethlehem, Pa between Easton and Allentown


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

It's up in Easton PA a nice shop, that is a Daddy/Daughter weekend so I won't be going. This is the store front for Famous-smokes.com and cigarauctioneer.com


----------

